# Threading/cutting Fluid



## iosens (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi

I know that there are a lot of posts about cutting fluids in this forum, but unfortunately the search engine does not let me search for RE-LI-ON, the cutting fluid I got with my Grizzly lathe.

I am generally happy with this stuff, it smells ok and is supposedly environmentally friendly.
Now that I wanted to order a new container, I was surprised that this seems to be an exclusively by GRIZZLY
product and I can't find anything about it on the internet - possibly due to the goofy name.

Any thoughts ? - I have not used any other fluids yet - which are mostly more expensive and often stinkier as it seems.

Thanks


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 6, 2016)

If you like it and the price is reasonable, then get more from Grizzly.  I mostly use Mobil Mobilmet 766, which works good, does not stink, and it a pretty good deal by the gallon from ENCO when they have 20-25% off and free shipping.  You can get the dark sulfur containing oil from  Home Depot and I think at Tractor Supply, it smells bad but works well.  I also use Anchor Lube, a water based cutting paste.  It works really well on stainless steel, and does well on other metals as well.  It is a really thick paste that will cling to the work and cutting tools.  It can be thinned to any viscosity that you wish with water.  If you want a free sample of Anchor Lube, call them and mention Bar Z Industrial, and they will send it to you.  There are tons of other proprietary cutting fluids, all advertised as the best thing since sliced bread.  Caveat Emptor.  There are some reviews out there on YouTube and the web you can look at if you are interested and are willing to accept the results.  You can even use stuff like vegetable shortening if you wish, it works fine and lots of old timers used it.  Your shop will smell like a french fryer!  Then there are flood coolants, misters, and more than enough products out there to keep you plenty confused.  Some stuff, like some cast irons and brass, cuts best dry.


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 6, 2016)

A Big 10+ on Mobilmet 766.  Dab it on with a Spill Mate from Little Machine Shop, I am in heaven!!!


----------



## RCWorks (Jun 7, 2016)

http://www.re-li-on.com/

http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3120


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 7, 2016)

I've done a lot of small tapping in 17-4 and 15-5 amongst other stainlesses with Anchor Lube over the years . It's a paste that seems to break down the surface tension of the material . I will recommend it along with Bob . Clean and easy to use .

Lately down at work I've been using hydraulic oil mixed with STP oil treatment . It works , it's not what I prefer , but it's all we have being a maintenance shop .


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 7, 2016)

RCWorks said:


> http://www.re-li-on.com/
> 
> http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3120


$10/pint is too expensive for my blood, except perhaps for special occasions...

Edit:  Actually, I still have a couple cans of old school Rapid Tap, the chlorinated hydrocarbon type.  It is really great stuff, and I do really save it for special occasions.  Might as well use it up, better than pouring it down the drain...  I do try to minimize my exposure to it.


----------



## FLguy (Jun 7, 2016)

Mike-O-Cut No.87, thick like honey, pleasant wintergreen sent. Good for SS, Exotic metals etc.. Nice effective stuff.


----------



## aliva (Jun 7, 2016)

LPS makes a couple of good tapping and cutting fluids, dark and light


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 7, 2016)

My old stash of the real Tap Magic.  Now, where did I hide that stuff.... Have four pint cans of it somewhere.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 26, 2016)

aliva said:


> LPS makes a couple of good tapping and cutting fluids, dark and light


LIKE ME THE WIFE. SOLD IT AT A YARD SALE . YUPP GONE AGAIN .THE REASON YOU WERENT USING IT.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 26, 2016)

I just got my hands on some anchor lube, i can't wait to see the result on stainless, i hear from a few sources that it's the cat's meow.

i have been happy with bacon grease/mineral oil blend, sometimes adding varying amounts of rigid dark cutting oil for sulfur content, for many operations.
it's cheap, very effective, and i can control it's attributes by the mixture.
i don't like the smell of the LPS or the Rigid Dark for that matter, but i use what i got or what's available.
a testament to lubrication of twist drills...
one incident, i got a brick of lard off the grocery store shelf to drill 100 3/16" holes in some draggy stainless that would eat a new cobalt bit sans a cutting agent.
i kept the brick whole without opening the foil wrapper, then i'd drill through the foil into the lard and poke a hole in the hard stainless cases.
i was mounting clips for hanging detachable refrigeration curtains, it got real ugly until i got desperate and tried it, it's not the ideal, but it was acceptable
maybe it may help another somewhere down the road


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Jun 27, 2016)

Lard oil is excellent for copper work but is nasty in many ways, we use it for deep drilling and large tapping, we make some copper electrical conductors that are well over 100 Lb's, you do not want to break a tap off in such a large piece of expensive material.


----------

